# poor parker :(



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

All day thurs parker was licking him self so today i brought him in for a urinalysis. he had crystals in his urine so we radiographed him and there appears to be a stone in his urethra







so we tried to flush it into his bladder but didnt have ne luck. since he isnt obstructed i will treat him for pain and the bladder infection he has and reradiograph him monday. so please everyone cross ur fingers that we were seeing things or the stone vanishes...cause i dont want to have to cut my boy open..and i dont want ne one else to do it either


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Awwww. Poor thing. Passing a stone


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Give tons of kisses to Parker, poor boy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, poor Parker. I hope it vanishes. Fingers crossed and best thoughts and paryers.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

oh poor thing!!!
that might hurt soo much!!!
I'm praying for him to get better really really fast!!!

kisses for you parker!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, poor, poor Parker!

I hope he passes the stone asap!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I hope he is feeling better soon. He is so lucky to have you as his Mommy.

Cathy


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh poor Parker.







I hope he passes the stone.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Jaimie, I will be saying a prayer that Parker will be fine. He is so lucky to have you for a mommy.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Ouch! Get better Parker!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no, poor Parker. I hope it solves itself & he doesn't need surgery. Please get better Parker.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh no !! lots of prayers coming


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh poor parker, of course he has my prayers.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... i'm so sorry. poor parker. sending hugs your way.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way. Get well soon Parker!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Good thoughts and prayers going up for Parker.








It is wonderful and good for him that he has a mommy who knows about medical problems in fur-kids.

((((Jamie and Parker)))))

~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh no poor little Parker, I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers that the stone passes without the need of surgery, please give him a big hug and kiss for the kids and me Jaimie


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh no, poor baby! We'll keep him in our prayers!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh no poor parker!







I am hoping that everything gets resolved and he passes the stone (and its not too painful) I will be keeping my fingers crossed jaimie


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh poor Parker! I've already put my request in with the "man upstairs" that Parker's stone goes bye-bye!










Josie says: Parker, get better soon, and then milk it for all it's worth!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Poor Parker!







Praying for him! Hugs and kisses to the patient!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Poor Parker, hope it will go away by itself.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh no, my brother had one and it dropped him to his knees......I can just imagine what it would do to a little guy like Parker! My thoughts and prayers go out to him...Thank God he has you!!*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'll pray for little Parker, I hope he's well again soon


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh, poor little Parker. He is lucky to have a mommy who knows what to do to care for him!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about Parker. I sure hope he passes the stone.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh no, I hope that Parker passes the stone.

Sending














and positive thoughts your way


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor little guy. I hope he feels better tomorrow. I know you're worried, Jaimie and we're praying for little Parker.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Lotsa Hugs for you Parker! hope everything turns out okay and you'll be back to normal in no time. You've got the perfect mommy to help you through this!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Get better asap.
I am glad he has a good mommy!!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Prayers for Little Parker









I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh, poor little guy. It's upsetting to see any of our little ones sick but I know you'll take great care of him









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Sending hugs and prayers for you and Parker - and Pixel too







Hugs and tail wags



















Dede and the little sausage from down under



[attachment=16483:attachment] 





edit: opps,sorry I need to resize this picture - sorry Joe


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

we are all crossing our fingers and paws for him to pass this stone naturally.
keep us updated!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Poor Parker, I hope he is better SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Hugs and kisses to Parker.







I hope he starts feeling better very soon.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww poor little man







will be praying that all goes well.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Jamie, I sure hope Parker doesn't have to have surgery and that he is all well soon. He is such a precious little boy. Hang in there Parker.























Pam and Sassy


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aww Jaimie,poor Parker







Prayers being said he passes that darn thing or it disappears.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Awww, Parker please feel better little guy. We are thinking of you. You are in the Best of hands with your mommy, buy you already knew that. Big Hugs and Kisses


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> All day thurs parker was licking him self so today i brought him in for a urinalysis. he had crystals in his urine so we radiographed him and there appears to be a stone in his urethra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about poor Parker...I hope he is feeling better.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I just saw this thread and was hoping to see a good update on Parker. Jaimie -- you know you have all of our support and prayers. Let us know how dear Parker is doing.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Aw, poor little Parker. I'm sure glad he has you Jaimie. I'll be praying he passes the sitone w/o too much pain and will not need surgery. He couldn't be in better hands.







To you & Parker


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I was hoping to hear an update on Parker too. I hope he's alright.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well parker is still peeing thank goodness...cant say the same for a corgi that came intoday...she had a huge stone in her urethra but we were able to push it back into the bladder so we can take her stones out on monday...hopefully i wont be doing two cystotomys on monday ugh...keep ther fingers crossed that parker continues to pee


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Jaimie I have my fingers and anything else that will cross, I am also praying that Parker doesn't need the surgery, but if he does, both you and he are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Fingers and toes are crossed here in hopes that Parker is ok! He's lucky to have you for a mommy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The prayers are on the way for your little Parker!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Poor Parker. Lots of hugs from Rex and I







Hope you are better soon!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Parker keep the pee flowing,







I sure hope he feels better soon


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hugs and prayers that Parker does not need to have surgery are being sent your way























Lynda, Chloe and Katie


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh, poor Parker - I hope the stone is gone and he feels better real soon.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Praying for a speedy recovery for Parker.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

keep up the water works big guy! we are thinking of you & sending all our good vibes your way!!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Ouch! That sounds awful, poor baby. Get better buddy!


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

aww poor parker...feel better handsome little boy







!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pee on, little man - pee on!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry about Parker, I hope he gets better quick and avoids the surgery..

Good Luck Parker..
ANDREA~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Dear Jaimie,

I will have Parker in my prayers. 

At least we all here know he could NOT have a better Doctor.

HUGS to you!
Melanie
*


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

's to little Parker. Hope all goes well.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Poor Parker. I had a kidney stone back in May so I can relate.
















Hopefully, he will pass it soon. They had to go in and get mine.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Please get better Parker so you don't need surgery. I'm so sorry Jaimie I know you must be so worried. Big hugs from me and SB.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Maybe this will help Parker ... keep up the good work, fella!

[attachment=16538:attachment]


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

and well wishes


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Go, Parker, Go! We're rooting for you, sweetie!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Parker, we're so sad that you're feeling bad. Please pass the stone soon and get well.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Go, Parker, Go! We're rooting for you, sweetie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 








well tonight i dont think there was urine flow...but he isnt acting like he needs to keep trying so maybe there is no urine..if it is the same in the am i will bring him to work and ultrasound him to make sure he doesnt have a full bladder....ugh well at least he is acting fine


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

[attachment=16541:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Aww poor Parker...I'll pray for him that he's all right.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh No, not Parker! Poor boy....I can't stand it when a dog is in pain. My prayers are with Parker, hopefully he'll be pain free and better than ever real soon. Please give that cutey pie a little kiss for me...oh and give one to Pixel too. (I absolutely love their picture in the calendar - rah rah rah!)


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Jaimie, How is the Parker man today???


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok so parker had rads today and there is still a suspicious area but since he is peeing we will wait to cut him. so im a little relieved right now, i just dont want him to block at an unexpected time, so i will be watching him pee like a hawk haha


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm sooo happy parker is still peeing!!! and praying he will be fine soon and hopefully he doesn't need a surgery!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The poor little dude!! I will keep him in my thoughts. *hugs you*


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Please feel better soon Parker.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Parker is sooooooooooooo lucky to have you as his Mommy! Hugs from me & Zoe (oh, Zoe said to send a little lick from her!). Hears hoping that all will be well and you won't have to do surgery EVER!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">Dear Jaimie,

Wanted to let you know I have Parker in my prayers for continued healing.

Love to you and your doggies,








Melanie
</span>


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Parker littleman keep peeing for mommy, Jaimie I sure hope he gets better. He is soooo lucky to have you


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Big Hugs to the little man!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Came to check in on Parker..glad he is still peeing OK and am praying that the darn thing passes uneventfully!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh I really hope this thing passes without the need for surgery, great big







s for Parker and Jaimie, this must be a worry, but he couldn't wish for a better mommy


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no. How is he doing today? I sure hope he doesn't need surgery. He is one lucky dude to have a mommy like you


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

hows Parker doing? keeping him and you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker is ok..still is peeing...but still has the urge to pee when he is all empty. hope that ends soon and isnt the stone sitting in there bothering him. hes on antibiotics and pain meds so hopefully that does the trick. and i had to change his food which i havent done yet b/c im nervous about his sensitive tummy...but i consulted with hills on the matter and they told me which will most likely not hurt his tummy and be good for the crystals he has


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> parker is ok..still is peeing...but still has the urge to pee when he is all empty. hope that ends soon and isnt the stone sitting in there bothering him. hes on antibiotics and pain meds so hopefully that does the trick. and i had to change his food which i havent done yet b/c im nervous about his sensitive tummy...but i consulted with hills on the matter and they told me which will most likely not hurt his tummy and be good for the crystals he has[/B]










Good to hear Parker is gettin better.... hes under excellent CARE!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> parker is ok..still is peeing...but still has the urge to pee when he is all empty. hope that ends soon and isnt the stone sitting in there bothering him. hes on antibiotics and pain meds so hopefully that does the trick. and i had to change his food which i havent done yet b/c im nervous about his sensitive tummy...but i consulted with hills on the matter and they told me which will most likely not hurt his tummy and be good for the crystals he has[/B]


Jaimie I sure hope Parker gets well real soon









I also wanted to ask about a male puppy being on a complete diet of dry kibble. Years ago when I had my 4 cats my vet at the time said it's common to find stones forming in males due to the high mineral content, could this also apply to our little male Malts? Koko loves his food, which is all kibble but when he is old enough to go to adult food is it wise to keep him totally on kibble? If so which would be the least likely to cause these problems?
Scooby isn't at all keen on kibble, he eats a little but likes the wet food and home made more and so far he hasn't had any health issues


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I just saw this post and I am so sorry that Parker is having a problem but he is in great hands.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294429
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it poses a prob to those prone to the stones but it is better for them to have some kibble to crunch on for their teeth...but parker will just have to have more frequent dentals b/c he has to be on can now


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Continuing prayers for little Parker


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294445
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jaimie, that was the answer I was looking for







I may start Koko on some soft and some kibble when he is older, but not yet.
I am still keeping both you and little Parker in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I missed this thread.

Just wanted to say that I hope Parker shows continued improvement!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I have been off the forum all week, Hope Parker continues to improve. Stones can be so painful.
Aimee


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*How is Parker doing today?? Any news? Lets hope and pray that he passes this and all is well. What better hands could he be in??*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> *How is Parker doing today?? Any news? Lets hope and pray that he passes this and all is well. What better hands could he be in??*
> 
> *Marie & the boys*[/B]


I wanted to check in too...what's the word, doc? i hope he's doing so much better.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in on little Parker.. hope the update is a good one!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hes almost normal..once he is done with his antibiotics i will recheck his urine for crystals and maybe take more radiographs to see if there is n ething there..might even put the ultrasound probe on there too.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

yeah!!! nice to hear that parker is doing good!!!
xoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad to see little Parker is doing well! Hope this is the end of his problem!


----------

